# Some of my guppies



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Some of my guppies

Hello, these are photos of some of my guppies. This is a tank just to take pictures. His background is a grid of 1cm by 1cm in order to have a sense of fish size.

Guppy Full Red

















Guppy Gold Red


















Guppy Half Black Leopard AOC

















Guppy Metal Red Lace Snakeskin Filigrana

















Guppy Metal Red Lace Snakeskin Filigrana Albino 

















Guppy Moscow Albino

















Gupppy Half Black Red Albino

















Guppy Moscow Blue Green

















Guppy Moscow Green

















Guppy Moscow Purple

















Guppy Moscow Red

















Guppy Moscow Snakeskin

















Guppy Moscow Full Black

















Guppy Red Mosaico









Guppy Red Tail Albino









Guppy Snakeskin Filigrama

















Guppy Snakeskin Yellow Albino

















Marcelo Mello Ramos

peixes,aquarios
peixes,aquarios
afiliados, programas de afiliados


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, good looking gups.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you sell guppys???

We have some in my area but most of them are not HALF as beautiful as some of those!!!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are some nice looking gups my girl had a pair of sunburst orange ones that just breed too much for her so she had to give them up for addoption.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice guppy


----------

